# الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..



## REDEMPTION (8 يونيو 2007)

*+*​


*الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية*​ 


بقلم : REDEMPTION​ 


تناول الاعلام بكل اشكاله فى الآونة الاخيرة موضوع " الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية " و تحدث البعض ممن هم على دراية و علم بالشرائع المسيحية و التعاليم المقدسة فى هذا الشان ، كما تحدث فى هذا الموضوع من هم لا يعرفون اى شىء عن المسيحيه و شرائعها و تعاليمها المقدسة الساميه .

و فى هذا الموضوع المتواضع سنوضح القليل من المفهوم المسيحى للزواج ، عن طريق عدة مقالات ستُكتب تباعاً 

*ما هو الزواج فى المسيحية ؟ *

الزواج فى المسيحية سر .. سر مقدس من أسرار الكنيسة ، و سر الزيجة فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية هو هذه الرابطة الروحية المقدسة اتى تتم بفعالية نعمة الروح القدس التى تنحدر من السماء .

يقول سيدنا له المجد *"**« من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا** . **إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان » **(1) *و جاء على فم القديس بولس الرسول *"**من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا**هذا السر عظيم، ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة* " *(2)*

*فالزيجة المسيحية ليست مجرد عقد أو إتفاق يبرم بين رجل و إمرأه* يريدان أن يعيشا معاً و يشارك احدهما الآخر الحياة كلها او فترة منها ، *كما هو الحال فى العقد المدنى أو ما فى حكمه *، إنما هو رباط إلهى ، بل ( إتحاد ) مقدس يعقده الروح القدس بطريقة روحية ، و فاعلية سرية غير منظورة ، فيصيران بها جسداً واحداً على الرغم من تمايزهما الظاهر ، وبهذا يصير جسد المرأه للرجل ، كجسده تماماً ، و يصير جسد الرجل للمرأه كجسدها تماماً *(3)* .

يقول *العلامة القديس أكليمنضس الاسكندرى* ( نحو 150 – 220م ) " *من هما الاثنان او الثلاثة الذين يشرعون فى الاجتماع معاً بإسم المسيح ، و فى وسطهم الرب ؟ أليس الثلاثة هم الرجل و المرأه و الطفل ، حيث أن المرأه يربط الله بينها و بين الرجل *" *(4)* 

و يقول *العلامة اوريجينوس* ( 185 – 253 م ) : " يقيناً أن الله هو الذى يجعل الاثنين واحداً ، فإذا زوج الله المرأه بالرجل ، فلا يكونان بعد اثنين ، وحيث أن الله هو الذى جمع بينهم ، فإن هذا الجمع نعمة من الله تجمع بينهم .. و قد عرف بولس ذلك ، و لذلك يقول : " *لأني أريد أن يكون جميع الناس كما أنا. لكن كل واحد له موهبته الخاصة من الله. الواحد هكذا والآخر هكذا" (5)*

فللزواج المسيحى كرامته " *ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد،* " *(6)* و قد جاء فى قوانين مجمع غنغرة GANGARA الذى أنعقد فى غنغرة عاصمة بفلاجونيا PAPHLAGONIA فى آسيا الصغرى نحو سنة 340 م أكثر من قانون يدافع عن كرامة سر الزيجة و يشجب نظرة بعض الهراطقة الذين نادوا بتحريم الزواج و العلاقات الزوجية بين الرجل و زوجته .

*الفارق بين الزواج المسيحى و الزواج المدنى *

يبدوا فى الزواج المسيحى الفارق الهائل بين عقد دينى يجرى للرجل و المرأه بمعرفة الكاهن كممثل للسلطة الالهيه ، و تنحدر فيه نعمة الروح القدس على العروسين ، فتربط بينهما ربطاً إلهياً مقدساً ، فيصيران بفعالية الروح القدس المنحدر من السماء جسداً واحداً ، و بين الزواج المدنى ، و ما هو فى حكم الزواج المدنى .. حتى لو حضر هذا الزواج رجل دين او عالم دين ، طالما حضوره بمثابة ( شاهد ) على صحة الزواج من حيث انه لا يدخل فى نطاق المحرمات و طالما لا يقوم بمراسم دينية و طقوس و صلوات .

يقول القديس *اغناطيوس الشهيد* ، الشهير بالنورانى او المتوشح بالله ( المستشهد نحو 110 م ) : *" يجب على الرجال و النساء الذين يرغبون فى الزواج ان يعقدوا اتحادهم بموافقة الاسقف ، حتى يكون زواجهم وفقاً لإرادة الرب و ليس بدافع الشهوة ، وليعمل كل شىء لاجل مجد الله* " *(7)*

كذلك يتضح الفرق بين الزواج المسيحى الذى يعقد فى الكنيسة بمعرفة الكاهن كممثل للسلطة الالهية ، و بين انواع اخرى من الزواج التى تُباشر فى سائر بلاد المعمورة ، مما تقره تلك المجتمعات ، و فيها *الزواج العرفى ، والزواج بالخطف ، والزواج بالتراضى الثنائى بين الرجل و المرأة* – و انواع اخرى من الزواج قد تُعلن أو لا تُعلن امام شهود قليلين اوكثيرين ، من بينهم احياناً رجل دين و لكن غذا حضر فيكون بمثابة ( شاهد ) ، فلا يمارس طقوساً أو صلوات كالتى يمارسها الكاهن فى طقس الزيجة المسيحى ..

كل تلك الانواع من الزواج ، هى زيجات يقرها المجتمع و يعترف بها ، و لذك فهى زيجات شرعية فى المجتمع الخارجى ، اما فى نظر الكنيسة فهى زيجات و إن كان لها إحترامها *من حيث هى أوضاع اجتماعية مشروعة* *، لكنها لا ترقى الى مرتبة السر المقدس الذى تنحدر فيه نعمة الروح القدس لتربط ربطاً إلهياً مقدساً بين الرجل و المرأة لتجع منهما جسداً واحداً* ، و بهذا الربط المقدس وحده ، تحل المرأة للرجل ، ويحل الرجل للمرأة فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية ، *و من دونه لا تكون العلاقة بين الزوجين مشروعة كنسياً و إلهياً . *

حتى انك تجد من كلمة زوج ( *ζεΰγος* ) ZEUGOS ، الصفة : SYZYOS التى قد تُعنى زميل النير ، أو الشريك ، أو الزوجة ، وهى تُعنى حرفياً ( *المربوطان معاً* ) *(8)*

و قد جاء فى الوصية التى تتلى على العروسين فى وقت الاكليل : 

*" إنما خُلقت المرأة من ضلع الرجل لتكون تحت حوزه و أمره ، و ليكون هو أيضاً حنوناً عليها (9) و شفوقاً بها ، و لا يهملها ، ولا ترتفع هى أيضاً عليه ، بل ينبغى ان تكون مطيعة له ، و ليكونا كلاهما متفقين بالعقل و المحبة و الرأى السديد ، و لا ينفرد احدهما برأى دون صاحبه ، تكون ذريتهما صالحة مباركة ... فيجب عليكما ان يعرف بعضكما حق بعض ، و يخضع كل منكما لشريك حياته ..* " 

و طالما أن الزواج المسيحى سر مقدس و رباط الهى جمع بين العروسين ، الرجل و المراة فصارا متحدين بجسد واحد بفعل نعمة الروح القدس التى تنسكب عليهما فى صلوات الاكليل ، فإن هذه الرابطة المقدسة الالهية ، أبدية لا تقبل الانحلال .

و من هنا فإن الزيجة المسيحية لا تقبل الانفصال ، و لا تبيح الديانة المسيحية الطلاق لا بالارادة المنفردة لاى من الزوجين ، ولا بالارادة المتفقة بين الزوجين معاً ، لان الزيجة المسيحية من حيث انها سر مقدس ، اصبح الله فيها طرفاً ثالثاً إذ هو الذى يجمع بين الزوجين كقوله له المجد " *إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان» **(10)*فكيف يجوز التفريق بين الرجل و زوجته من دون أن يُستأذن الله أولاً ؟ و لما كان الكهنوت هو الممثل للسلطة الالهية ، لذلك لا يباح الطلاق فى المسيحية إلا بإذن من السلطة الدينية ممثلة فى الرئاسة الدينية و المجلس الاكليريكى .

و المجلس الاكليريكى مقيد بالإرادة الالهية التى لا تسمح بالطلاق الا لسببين رئيسين : 

*السبب الاول هو الزنى ، و ما هو فى حكم الزنى : *

قال سيدنا : *"**وأقول لكم: إن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزني والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني " **(11)*و قال أيضاً تبارك اسمه فى عظته على الجبل : "*وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه **" **(12)* .. فلماذا الزنى ؟ .. الزنى نجاسة ، والنجاسة تتعارض مع قداسة الله ، فالله القدوس ( لا 11 : 44-45 ) ، ( لا 20 : 26 ) ، ( لو 1 : 35 ) ، ( 1 بط 1 : 16 ) كيف يقبل فعل الدنس و النجاسة ؟ إن روح الله القدوس يفارق ( 1 صم : 16 : 14 ) ، ( 1 صم : 18 :12) ، ( 1صم : 28: 15) و من ثم يجوز عندئذ طلب الطلاق بالارادة المنفردة لاحد الزوجين أو بالارادة المتفقة منهما معاً .

*السبب الثانى هو الموت ، ما هو فى حكم الموت : *

يقول الكتاب المقدس على فم الرسولالقديس بولس : "*المرأة مرتبطة بالناموس ما دام رجلها حيا. ولكن إن مات رجلها فهي حرة لكي تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط. *" *(13)* و يقول أيضاً : "*فإن المرأة التي تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحي. ولكن إن مات الرجل فقد تحررت من ناموس الرجل.**فإذا ما دام الرجل حيا تدعى زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر. ولكن إن مات الرجل فهي حرة من الناموس حتى إنها ليست زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر. *" *(14)*

و يدخل فى حكم الموت ، إعتناق دين آخر ، و الغيبة المنقطعة .

و من غير هذين السببين الاساسيين ، و ما هو فى حكمهما ، نقرر ان الرابطة الزوجية فى المسيحية رابطة ابدية ، و معنى انها ابدية ، أنها تمتد طول الحياة ، فكل من الرجل و رزوجته شريك للآخر مدى الحياة 

و يقول الكتاب المقدس : *" **وأما المتزوجون فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الرب أن لا تفارق المرأة رجلها.**وإن فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة أو لتصالح رجلها. ولا يترك الرجل امرأته. **(15)*
و يقول ايضاُ : "*أنت مرتبط بامرأة فلا تطلب الانفصال. أنت منفصل عن امرأة فلا تطلب امرأة. *" *(16)* .

*و للحديث بقية بإذن المسيح *



*________________________*

*(1)*مت 19: 5-6 ، مر 10: 7-9 ، يقرأ هذا الفصل من الانجيل فى قداس الاكليل 
*(2)*أف 5 : 31-32 
*(3)* موسوعة الانبا غريغوريوس – اسرار الكنيسة السبعة IIII – ص 10
*(4)*أكليمنضس : كتاب المنوعات STROMATEIS ( 3 ، 10 ، 68 ، 1 )
W.A. JURGENS, THE FAITH OF THE FATHER, Vol. I . P . 182 .
*(5)* 1 كو 7 : 7 ، أوريجينوس فى تفسيرة على انجيل متى 14 : 16 
W.A. JURGENS, vol . 1, P. 211 . 
*(6)*عب 13 : 4 
*(7)*رسالته الى بوليكاريوس فصل 5 : 2 ، W.A . JURGENS, Vol. I . P 26
*(8)*القاموس الموسوعى لمفردات العهد الجديد – ص 262
*(9)*و لهذا لم تخلق حواء من رجلى آدم أو قدميه حتى لا يدوسها أو يحتقرها ، بل من " ضلعه " حتى يحنو عليها ، فالضلوع دائماً مركز الحنان و الحماية و الرعاية 
*(10) *مت 19 : 6 ، مر 10 : 9
*(11)*مت 19 : 9 
*(12)* مت 5 : 32 ، راجع أيضاً : مر 10 : 11 -12 ، لو 16 : 18 
*(13)*1كو 7: 39
*(14)*رو 7: 2-3
*(15)*1كو 7: 10-11
*(16)*1كو 7: 27


----------



## Marmor (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..*

بجد موضوع جميل اوي ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## sparrow (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..*

مجهود متميز كالعادة
وموضوع شامل  وجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..*

*طيب انا بطالب بتثبيت الموضوع*​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..*

*لا لا لا......كمل بقى بجد انا هاخد نسخه م الموضوع ده لان الموضوع ده بالذات يكثر فيه القيل والقال وحكاوى القهاوى ....فعلشان كده هيفيدنا اوى اوى لو كملت الموضوع .​*


----------



## صوت الرب (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..*

*شرح كامل و دقيق للزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية
و مدعم بآيات الكتاب المقدس
شكرا للمعلومات الرائعة عزيزي REDEMPTION
الرب يباكك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..*

شكراً جزيلاً للأخ الحبيب / Redemption 
+++ فالموضوع رائع ومحكم ومختصر بلا إخلال ، الرب يعوض تعب محبتك بكل الخير


----------



## petar-11 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..*

الرب يباركك اخي في الرب لهذا الموضوع القيم 
والضي يعبر عن الواقع المرير
سلام الرب معك


----------



## geegoo (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الزواج و الطلاق فى المسيحية ..*

GOD BLESS YOU​


----------

